# Working With Micarta



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

I plan on trying to make a micarta slingshot one of these days.

I will probably go with a 3/8" thick sheet of canvas.

Is it hard to machine compared to other materials like HDPE ( noise,smell,resistance to being cut,recommended cutting speed )?

Do the blades get dull easily when cutting 3/8" micarta?

is this thickness strong enough for making a slingshot?

how easy is it to sand this stuff?

Thanks.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Micarta can be worked on like wood, with hand tools even. The only problem with micarta is that you MUST work in a well ventilated area with a dust mask. Also 3/8 inch is definitely enough for a PFS, but whether or not it is okay for a larger slingshot is beyond my knowledge.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm new to making micarta too... If you planning to make 3/8" thick for frames, I recommend to use 2 part epoxy instead of polyester resin (fiberglass resin). 2 part epoxy is much stronger than polyester resin. Other hand epoxy are 3-5 times expensive than polyester resin but worth every penny.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

MAS is great epoxy for this application. Make a solid press so you get all the air out. And I would like to see the guy who could break a slingshot at 3/8 thick made from maicarta with what ever bands you can fit on it!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

thanks everyone!

i plan on purchasing this material, as i can't find good epoxy resins that are near me


----------

